
Christopher Alexander on the difference between a fifty-year-old carpenter and a novice - brett
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1042-christopher-alexander-compares-the-work-of-a-fifty-year-old-carpenter-with-the-work-of-a-novice
======
stcredzero
Reminds me of the debate between Static and Dynamic typing. I think this is an
argument for optional static typing as in Strongtalk.

------
brlewis
Enforcing MVC for web programming makes everyone work like a novice: lots of
planning, little hacking.

